# Raleigh Technium - Identification and cost!



## Tronscendentalism

Howdy yall, I'm havin some serious trouble figuring out when my bike was from as well as how much it might be worth. It is a Raleigh Technium Scott Tinley Tri-Lite Aluminum roadbike. The serial number on the bottom of the frame is R805870148. There is also a sticker on the frame that says: MAIN FRAME TUBES 6061-T8 THERMAL BONDED
any advice would be more than appreciated. I've also got pictures i can upload if it helps
I'm going loco yall ut: help me out!!


----------



## wim

*Some info.*

The Raleigh Techniums came out in the mid-1980s, with the Tri-Lite version coming along a little later (1988, I believe). While the frame's main triangle was aluminum, the rear triangle was steel. The frame tubes are swaged and glued together. I think this is a Huffy-built bike with the Raleigh name made possible through a Huffy-Raleigh franchise deal. Perhaps $30 in fair condition; around $100 if in perfect shape.


----------



## terbennett

I agree with the info above but value and what it will sell for are completely different. I sold my Raleigh Technium Tri-Lite road bike in decent shape with Dave Scott bars (not clip ons)a couple of days ago for $125. I posted it on Craigslist for $125 and calls starting coming within 10 minutes. It sold within half an hour. I couldn't believe how many calls I had received on it and this was a 6 speed rear model. Literally, I received 13 calls before the first caller arrived to my house. Idk know anything about the Huffy-Raleigh thing but at $125, the responses to the bike and the speed it sold at leads me to believe I priced it too low.


----------



## rodneyleon

terbennett said:


> I agree with the info above but value and what it will sell for are completely different. I sold my Raleigh Technium Tri-Lite road bike in decent shape with Dave Scott bars (not clip ons)a couple of days ago for $125. I posted it on Craigslist for $125 and calls starting coming within 10 minutes. It sold within half an hour. I couldn't believe how many calls I had received on it and this was a 6 speed rear model. Literally, I received 13 calls before the first caller arrived to my house. Idk know anything about the Huffy-Raleigh thing but at $125, the responses to the bike and the speed it sold at leads me to believe I priced it too low.


Yep, I sold a yellow/gray 1988 model with Suntour Cyclone a year ago. Posted it on CL at $325 and it took a week or two but it sold for that price. I'd be ALL over one for $100 in perfect condition.


----------



## e39540is

I have one, and I think it is neat because of the oddness of aluminum tubes, glued to steel lugs. It is such an oddball, that I dont want to sell it, but if I was I would probably ask $300, and take $250 if offered.

Now that I think about it, I have not ridden it this year. I will have to get it out, and go for a spin. :thumbsup:


----------



## cs1

No experience with road versions but the MTB's were nice. Some came with Deore II and XT. Surprisingly good values used for the money.


----------



## armijosteve21

I have one at it's in perfect shape I don't know what to price it as cuz I'm trying to sell it does anybody have any advice


----------



## GKSki

I say the over/under is 2 posts.


----------

